# Reducing board thickness by 1/8"



## ericc22 (May 10, 2012)

Greetings,

I am very much a newbie.

I need to reduce a board's thickness by 1/8". I need a board that is 7/8". I have a 1" block.

1/8" didn't seem that much. Let's just say I've learned a lot trying to reduce it! First I tried the orbital sander. That wasn't going to get me there any time quick.

Then I tried a 'cheese grater.' That seemed slower then the orbital.

I then figured I'd buy a hand plane. But reading online, it said that taking 1/8" off was a big deal for a hand planer and even harder if the user was inexperienced. 

Any suggestions for the best way to plane this block? Should I buy the hand planer? (I don't plan to buy a power planer.) Keep sanding? 

Any and all suggestions are most welcome. Thank you!

Eric


----------



## CasinoDuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Find the nearest woodworker to you. ........done.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Get a saw with ripping teeth and cut away the majority of the waste. Then either plane or go back to sanding.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Ericc22, 
A little more info would be helpful. How long is the board, how wide? What tools do you have? is there a cabinet shop close by? often they will plane it or run it through a sander for little if any $$$. If it is just a block, say 4x4x1 that will be hard to do. Maybe a router with a 1/2" straight bit between two 1 1/2" boards. 1/8" with a hand plane is a big deal if you haven't sharpened a plane blade before. 
If you don't plan to pursue woodworking as a hobby, don't spend the money on tools. Look in your phone book to find a shop or wood working store (like Rockler's or woodcraft) in your area. Most people are happy to see someone interested in the craft and are glad to help out. Now if you show up with a truck load, it may cost you.
Also, if you put the area you live there below your name, someone may say, hey!you're half a mile from me. Bring it on over and we'll get ya fixed up. There are a lot of folks on here and stranger things have happened.


----------



## ericc22 (May 10, 2012)

Thanks. I'll try the saw. Worth a shot. 

Reducing a small board by 1/8 inch just didn't seem that hard. After an hour of getting nowhere I realize how wrong I was!

This board is a spacer for a vise on my new workbench. I assume I don't want the vice 1/8 inch below flush?!

All feedback is very welcome. 

Eric


----------



## ericc22 (May 10, 2012)

Rick C. said:


> Ericc22,
> A little more info would be helpful. How long is the board, how wide? What tools do you have? is there a cabinet shop close by? often they will plane it or run it through a sander for little if any $$$. If it is just a block, say 4x4x1 that will be hard to do. Maybe a router with a 1/2" straight bit between two 1 1/2" boards. 1/8" with a hand plane is a big deal if you haven't sharpened a plane blade before.
> If you don't plan to pursue woodworking as a hobby, don't spend the money on tools. Look in your phone book to find a shop or wood working store (like Rockler's or woodcraft) in your area. Most people are happy to see someone interested in the craft and are glad to help out. Now if you show up with a truck load, it may cost you.


The board is only about 6"x4". I am not aware of a woodshop near me but I'll look. It is a spacer for a vice. I like the router idea. And, I am thinking of making this a hobby. I am finishing my 2nd project and I love it!

Eric


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Bandsaw


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Resawing wood is very dangerous especially just taking about 1/8" off the edge. It will cut easier if you cut half way through and turn the board over and cut the other half. Be sure to use push sticks instead of fingers.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

ericc22 said:


> The board is only about 6"x4". I am not aware of a woodshop near me but I'll look. It is a spacer for a vice. I like the router idea. And, I am thinking of making this a hobby. I am finishing my 2nd project and I love it!
> 
> Eric


Eric, 
That's great, happy to have you aboard:thumbsup:.Beware, this bug bites hard, and when you need someone to talk to we're all here for you:laughing: There are people here to help out with any questions you may have, true pros.I don't know what's do-able for you but when I started out I bought a tool every paycheck. There are threads on here about which tools to get first, when starting out. Anyway, Good luck


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

ericc22 said:


> The board is only about 6"x4". I am not aware of a woodshop near me but I'll look. It is a spacer for a vice. I like the router idea. And, I am thinking of making this a hobby. I am finishing my 2nd project and I love it!
> 
> Eric


I would buy a hand plane, it will come in useful for many things.

Even for an inexperienced person a 6in x 4in board is not difficult to plane to remove 1/8in.

You can use a router with a flat bottomed bit. You need to support the router with other pieces of wood of the same height. You also need some method to hold the piece, since it WILL want to move. Perhaps clamping between the scrap support pieces.

Make sure the scrap pieces a longer and wider than the board so the router plate is fully supported as you make the several passes to remove the wood.

You had the separate thread on Mitre saw vs Table Saw.

I replied table saw. This is an example where a table saw could do this in two passes and only take a few seconds. Mitre saw cannot do this.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Dave Paine said:


> I would buy a hand plane, it will come in useful for many things.
> 
> Even for an inexperienced person a 6in x 4in board is not difficult to plane to remove 1/8in.
> 
> ...


+1 Table saw would be my first power tool, plane first hand tool.
Of course I didn't do it that way, but I didn't know any better.


----------



## JBSmall (Jul 6, 2012)

Hand-plane.
You will like it.
Just be patient.
Remember to come in for a landing and take off like you're landing a plane on an aircraft-carrier. Make the plane cutter cut the entire length of the board, Scribble with a pencil all over the board. Remove the scribbles with passes starting at one edge, slightly overlapping each pass, working your way to the other edge. You can remove 1/8" in 5 minutes easy.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

after reading all that im thankfull i have a plainer. the table saw is great for cutting down to within a 1/8 before running through the plainer. saves blades


----------



## ericc22 (May 10, 2012)

Thank you everyone!

My path is clear. I'll get my table saw in a few more months, after my next project - picnic table - is done.

And I am in search for the right hand plane. Rejected the Bruck from Home Depot based on other's opinions of it. Considering a Stanley low for the first one. Off to the hand tool forum to learn more!

Much appreciated.

Eric


----------



## JBSmall (Jul 6, 2012)

ericc22 said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> My path is clear. I'll get my table saw in a few more months, after my next project - picnic table - is done.
> 
> ...


You might consider an old Stanley or Bailey. Or, if possible, a new Lie-Nielsen!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

ericc22 said:


> And I am in search for the right hand plane. Rejected the Bruck from Home Depot based on other's opinions of it. Considering a Stanley low for the first one. Off to the hand tool forum to learn more!
> 
> Much appreciated.
> 
> Eric


I would look for a used plane on Craigs list. Normally easy to find.
If you get a used one, do a search on the site for sharpening threads. Lots of useful information.

If you want new but inexpensive, look at the Wood River brand at Woodcraft.

A Stanley # 3 or #4 may be a good start.

A small block plane will work, but will be a lot more elbow grease than a larger plane.


----------

